
Never, Ever Promote From Within - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/25/never-promote-from-within/
======
mindcrime
Interesting article, but the title does not match the content at all. The
article actually endorses "promote from within" but gives some caveats and
advice for doing so.

